# Where to get vector art for automotive decals?



## Live2sk888 (Jan 23, 2007)

This isn't 100% shirt related, but I'm assuming many people that use their vinyl cutters for shirts also do vinyl decals... 
Can anyone tell me where to get the vector art files to do the decals that fit on vehicles into the recessed letters on the bumpers, etc. Specifically I want the art to cut the letters in the rear bumper my Ford Mustang. 
But I'd also like to know if I can purchase a collection of these so that I could do other cars as well!!!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Go to some of the sign companies. Most of them sell clip art for you to make your decals.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

I havent seen anything like what your wanting yet that doesnt mean it isnt out there. Try Lou's advice.
Also you could take a digitalpic (high rez) and create your own graphic for cutting


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey check on ebay, they sell tons of cds with vector art specially for car stickers, they have flames, numbres, and much more.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

yes there are tons of clipart yet the original post wanted to put vinyl inside the recessed letters already on the bumper. Probably going to need a custom job. 
.... But if by chance you do find something, let us know.


----------



## Live2sk888 (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah I found a lot of the clipart sets with various graphics made for vehicles,
but I can't find any that look like they have the letters I'm looking for.... here is a picture of what I need:









I just assumed there was a collection of those you could buy because it seems like most sign shops make them and they are on probably 3/4 of the Mustangs I see driving around... plus a lot of other vehicles like Camaros, some Pontiacs, etc have those letters as well and so many people have the stickers in the letters on their cars. 
I just found it hard to beleive all of those people made all the artwork files themselves but maybe I was wrong cuz so far I can't find them!


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Ooops my bad! I didnt read the whole post  
Are you sure it is a sticker? I always thought it was paint. I dont know were you can find those, but If I find out I wil let you know. My brother's hobby is car customizing, and he knows a lot of people that dedicate their lives to cars, I will ask him about this and I will let you know.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Rebecca, you are going to want to fing logo clip art pkgs. Company logos, performance logos, auto industry logos. Another way to do it is by matching the font and creating the logo yourself. The fonts used are fairly basic.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> The fonts used are fairly basic.


 For the most part. A lot of companies have fonts mades specific for their brands. NISSAN for one. Yet like any font there is always a mimic one out there


----------



## Live2sk888 (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah maybe I can find the font, that's a good idea.  I know I have found fonts for other brand logos before, I didn't think about doing that. 
They are definitely stickers though, at least all the ones I have seen are. I cut the old ones on my car with an Exacto knife and some scrap vinyl I got from a guy who did pinstriping but they are falling off now... they lasted 8 years so I guess it was worth the effort! I was too cheap to have someone cut them for me, lol.

Now, I'm just being lazy and not wanting to go to the trouble of re-creating the artwork myself. You can get the set of letters on eBay for $6 so it's not worth a whole lot of time/effort just for my own car... but I still hope to find a good collection of them so I can sell them in the future!!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Live2sk888 said:


> Yeah maybe I can find the font, that's a good idea.


1001fonts.com have quite a few corporate logo font imitations (as do many other font sites no doubt, but that's one I know of).


----------



## kamarul (Jan 11, 2007)

hello..
im here want to learn how to make a vector art..
do u all have a tutoruial for illustrator..?
any one of u have vector art template for free..?


----------



## Dax (Feb 20, 2007)

Try this

Mustang GT - Best Brands Of The World - search - vector brand, logo, logotype, logos and logotypes


----------



## Live2sk888 (Jan 23, 2007)

Awesome, thanks Dax. That was exactly what I was looking for!!


----------

